

Online Sight Check - joharr
http://www.visionexpress.com/online-sight-check/#/intro

======
drostie
At least in my case the results were wrong: I was labelled as 16% "above
average" (may or may not be true but I am beginning to have trouble with my
contacts not letting me read far enough signs); and I was labelled as
"longsighted" because I found it easier to read text on a green background
(very not true: my contacts correct nearsightedness which is steadily
advancing; it's distant signs which I have trouble reading). I'm also not sure
that the arrows test clearly means anything.

